# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Eure Traumbikes?

## zzzzz

hi,
würd mal gerne hören was so eure Traumbikes wären.
die ihr gerne hättet oder gar habt!  

also?

----------


## FunkyFoes

hmm:

dirt: brooklyn parkbike
ds racen: ellsworth specialist
dh racen: orange 222, santa cruz v10
freeride/fun: santa cruz bullit
dropen: canfield brothers big fatty fat
bmx allround: haro mirra pro


reicht das

----------


## vanberra

naja. kein CC ?  

naja. mein Traumbikes:
Santa Cruz V10
Nicolai Bmxtb
Vprocess NV01

----------


## brainbooting

des ist ganz einfach:

 

und zwar ganz einfach wie es da steht.

Der edle Spender schreibe mir doch einfach eine mail.

----------


## Kuschi

Auf jeden Fall sollte ne Dorado ran am besten noch mit SPV oder ne getunte Boxxer (Romic),
Rahmen M1 .222 ,V10 ,
Easton Parts (Carbon) ,
North Shore Kurbeln von RF ,
XTR Schaltung ,
Chriz King Steuersatz und Naben ,
Lock On´s ,
Hayes Mag+ ,
Maxxis oder Michelin Tubeless 
und viele andere unbezahlbare Sachen !

----------


## Fader.

www.pinkbike.com/modules/phot...ew&image=51085

genau dieses M1.

Jedoch mit Sun DW´s und einer Rohlhoff Speedhub.

----------


## ClemDMC

Intense M1, Be One DH Team Pro, Tollwut Ladyshapa oder Cortina Omega 7 mit Kowa/The Gizm oder White Brothers DH2 und Tubless natürlich!!

----------


## Fünsee

da es ja nicht darum geht,ob das jetzt etwas schlaues ist oder nicht,sondern es um unsere träume geht,würde ich dieses clifcat nehmen!!!clifcat

----------


## EasyRider

für dh:
tomac 204 mit kowa the gism gabel
für street/dirt
sidekick mit Z3, dmr kurbel, dmr hinterrad 24", atomic vorbau und pedalen, primo sattel, wingbar,..
und den letzteren traum werd ich mir auch bald erfüllen

----------


## Haiflyer

ganz ehrlich ich hab mein traum rad scho. mein big hit. muss nur noch n bissel modifiziert werden damit es irgendwann so aussieht

numemr 1  
nummer 2

----------


## brainbooting

tja so a dorado würd mir a in meinem BH gfallen, aber shiver würds auch schon tun.
mal schaun evtl. kann i mir den kleinen traum heuer noch erfüllen.

----------


## Haiflyer

jo shiver hab ich mir scho geschworen kommt rein wenn ich zivi bin. mein absoluter traum. ich will gar keine dorado. schut halt geil aus aber ne shiver is von da optik her genauso geil

----------


## Old Anonym

Meine Traumbikes:

DH: Intense M1-SL mit Dorado und 5th Element
HC-FR: Karpiel Armageddon mit Avalanche Elementen 
Dual: Dual Faces Nail Dual mit Manitou Dorado SC/DeeMax etc.
Dirt: Specialized P3 mit Shiver SC/DeeMax etc.

(Alle Bikes mit Tubeless) 

Mein Bike das eigentlich schon ein Traum aus meiner Sicht ist und was seit Weihnachten 2002 mir gehört: Scott High Octane DH 2003 mit Boxxer Race und 5th Element (240mm FW) etc. (Ist eigentlich mein 2. liebstes Traumbike und ich bin einfach nur stolz drauf, das kann kommen wer will)!!!

(Foto von dem Bike findest im Allg. Board unter dem Titel: Foto vom Scott High Octane vom Downhillfant)

Der Downhillfant!

----------


## JohnnyZoo

Foes dhs mono mit the gism, aber ich denke ich werde, wenn ich die kohle für so n bike hab, zu alt sein um mit dem bike richtig spaß zu haben. außerdem wird es dann bestimmt so sachen wie gravitationsbikes geben, die schweben.

----------


## Old Anonym

Mein Traum Bike steht schon in meinem Zimmer:  
Rocky Mountain Slayer

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ich hab im moment 3 "traumbikes"





vor allem das antidote lifeline könnte ernsthaft mein nächster rahmen werden. die eckdaten und auch der angepeilte preis klingen sehr vielversprechend.

----------


## pAz

ein traum, vor allem 1+3
ich würd des 3. nehmen,eins der geilsten bikes am markt!!!

----------


## Cru Jones

Das Antidot ist wirklich extrem schön!

----------


## pagey

mir taugt da nur das empire !

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ich mag das silencer
allerdings müsst man da was bauen um die deppaten profiles zu eliminieren... und ja ich weiss dass selbst mit den kurbeln schon sau leicht ist  :Smile:

----------


## robert

Würd das Silencer gerne im Vergleich zum Racelink mal fahren. Bin gespannt was DOC da alles verändert bzw. weiterentwickelt hat.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

bei sicklines gibts einen mords bericht drüber. da müsste man eigentlich alles herauslesen können wenn man das racelink kennt.

----------


## robert

Danke, hät ich gleich mal nachschauen können.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

hab mich vorhin übrigens vertan. meinte eigentlich das littermag. aber bei sicklines wird man ja auch fündig.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Das Antidote LifeLine ist echt schick, auf den ersten Blick echt ein durchdachtes Bike. Das Empire und das Evil sind aber auch genial.
Hoffentlich komme ich dazu eines von denen dieses Jahr mal zu fahren  :Big Grin:

----------


## muzzLe

boah, das empire is so ein traum ...
aber 2400€ für rahmen + dhx 5.0 mit Ti ...
ach wieso bin ich schüler  :Cry:

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm ich fahre gerade meine beiden traumbikes.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234834.html
_"Looks nice in the South African sun. Word is that it's 35lb with lots of Ti nuts and bolts."_
das gewicht kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber mit dezenteren decals definitiv ein traumbike

----------


## geko33

> dirtmag.co.uk/worldcup/catego...t-1234834.html
> _"Looks nice in the South African sun. Word is that it's 35lb with lots of Ti nuts and bolts."_
> das gewicht kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber mit dezenteren decals definitiv ein traumbike


... echtes traumbike! 
ist das ein normaler m6 rahmen? oder machen das nur die decals, dass es a bissal anders aussieht?

was sind das für bremsen?

----------


## xxFRESHxx

M6 evo. 
bremsen sind hope tech v2, speziell eloxiert für das crc team. interessant wäre ob die anderen teamfahrer auch was spezielles auf den deckeln stehen haben.

----------


## bachmayeah

das evo ist wirklich echt nett, wobei mir das gesamtbike vom mr. k. zu blau ist. allerdings sind 15,9 kilo ne gute messlatte.
offiziell geben wirds das m6 evo wohl nie, wobei das ja auch beim tazer vp gesagt wurde.
ich fahr grad meine traumbikes  :Big Grin:  bzw. versuch sie auch u.a. an den Mann zu bringen.

----------


## muzzLe

find das sehr geil:

www.freeborn.co.uk/_gfx/produ...nes_Legend.jpg

----------


## vladisman

> find das sehr geil:
> 
> www.freeborn.co.uk/_gfx/produ...nes_Legend.jpg



ganz genau wie du sagst,..... :Twisted: 
hab auch schon ernsthaft überlegt nächstest oder übernächstes jahr nach genau diesem rahmenmodell a bisl ausschau zu halten,....
ich habs da nicht so eilig,......da gras ich dann so übern winter 2010/11 über sämtliche "global sources" a bisl drüber und da findet sich dann sicher ein finanzierbares stück,..... :Mr. Yellow: 

der rahmen is eine wucht,....und vor allem zeitlos schön >( um es jugendfrei auszudrücken)

über die fahreigenschaften kann ich (logischerweise) nichts sagen,.....

----------


## muzzLe

> ganz genau wie du sagst,.....
> hab auch schon ernsthaft überlegt nächstest oder übernächstes jahr nach genau diesem rahmenmodell a bisl ausschau zu halten,....
> ich habs da nicht so eilig,......da gras ich dann so übern winter 2010/11 über sämtliche "global sources" a bisl drüber und da findet sich dann sicher ein finanzierbares stück,.....
> 
> der rahmen is eine wucht,....und vor allem zeitlos schön >( um es jugendfrei auszudrücken)
> 
> über die fahreigenschaften kann ich (logischerweise) nichts sagen,.....


jo bei freeborn 1900€ der frame ... aber ich glaub ohne dämpfer  :Frown:

----------


## vladisman

na jo,....
da ich ja "ein bischen" ein jäger und sammler bin was rahmen und exklusive teile angeht, ist mir der preis noch deutlich zu hoch (fürn teil wo der rahmen dann nach einer saison höchstwahrscheinlich an die wand ghängt wird :Pray: )

sooo exklusiv isser ja eh nicht,....kommt ja jeder normalsterbliche dran der ne krötenwanderung von dessen eigener brieftasche in die des anderen macht,....  kostz halt....

aber was ihn für mich zum objekt der begierde macht ist seine gnadenlos edle optik,....er is einfach nur geil,....vo hint,vo vorn,vo schräg links unten wurscht wo,..... DAS STÜCK IST NICHT JUGENDFREI!

hat keinen sinn da ne liste zu schreiben was den rahmen für mi zu nem "must have" teil macht. wenn irgendwo aufm erdball so ein stück um unter ,........sag ma mal 1100 euro zu finden is ,..... wurscht wann,...wenn ich einen find dann,........
wenns grad ne zeit sein sollte wo es mir zufällig gesundheitlich oder vll. seelisch net so gut geht,.....dann darf er eventuell nochn bischen mehr kosten,......man gönnt sich ja sonst nicht viel :Mr. Yellow: ,....

mein schlusswort zum rahmen....
selten so eine eindrucksvolle erscheinung gsehn,......(was räder betrifft),..2beinige schon mehrere,....
wenn die fahrberichte in den ami und us foren positiv ausfallen (mussma gscheit recherchieren),....KAUFEN!


mfg

----------


## Doms

www.pinkbike.com/photo/3541793/ geile scheiße! :Thumb Up:

----------


## muzzLe

> www.pinkbike.com/photo/3541793/ geile scheiße!


aber der sattel is a bissl unpassend^^

----------


## Doms

weis ned, mir taugt der irgendwie... :Wink: 

edit: es geht fast noch besser: www.pinkbike.com/photo/2572695/

----------


## DarkSecret

1. Was man nicht bezahlen kann und nicht kriegen kann  :Big Grin: 

www.pinkbike.com/photo/3559946/

2. Was man bezahlen kann  :Big Grin: 

www.pinkbike.com/photo/3046267/

----------


## _tom_

von der austattung taugts. optik. evtl mit anderen decals

----------


## vladisman

hello

is durchaus bezahlbar,....... (wenn die manitous endlich einsicht zeigen würden und von dem absolut irren preis der dorado runtersteigen).
schauma mal was die aluversion kann,.....bzw um wieviel die dann günstiger zu kriegen is.....
die 951er rahmenpreise die bis jetzt im web ersichtlich sind haben eh normales intense niveau,...

rahmen im winter aus usa mitbringen lassen,......ev. sogar nochne rs gabel dazu (die sind da drüben seeeehr günstig wenn man weiß wo :Mr. Yellow: ),.......dann ebay aktivieren und sich den rest GÜNSTIG zusammensuchen,......kommst auf 3500-4000 euro fürs nagelneue komplettbike je nach ausstattung,......
teurer gehts natürlich immer,.....

mfg

----------


## klana_radikala

das session is wirklich sehr geil, wobei mir das v10 in dem aufbau fast noch besser gefällt

aber jetzt mal wieder eine blöde frage:

denkt ihr das das bike mit der dorado und dem revox besser geht als mit der 40 und dem dhx?
bzw. ist ein performance unterschied zwischen dhx/40 und vergleichbaren bos parts spürbar?

----------


## Laubfrosch

kommt drauf an. 
die performance wird sicher besser sein. da BOS parts direkt auf dich abgestimmt werden.

----------


## Stylo77

> da BOS parts direkt auf dich abgestimmt werden.


ja schön wärs

----------


## bobtailoner

die bos parts werden ja auch nicht so mega auf dich abgestimmt. bekommst ne passende feder...that´s it

----------


## DarkSecret

:Lol:  also wie bei Rock Shox ^^

----------


## Laubfrosch

da wurde aber vorweg mehr versprochen. traurig.

----------


## BATMAN

Für den Stoy Dämpfer von Bos gibts doch wie beim Vivid ein paar verschiedene Tunings.
Kommst damit nich klar, mußt den Dämpfer halt von TFtuned genauer abstimmen lassen.

----------


## muzzLe

was mich freut ... dass ich bei crc mal VIEL bestellt hab ... fehlen nur noch bremsen und kettenblatt, dann is das izimu fertig  :Smile: 

was mich bei der aktion nicht so freut ... dass ich derzeit ned grad der masta im lesen bin ... 

das feld "fügen sie hinzu", gleich unter den artikeln im warenkorb hab ich intuitiv als "artikelnummer eingeben und in den warenkorb hinzufügen" fehlinterpretiert ... eigentlich is das das e-gutschein-feld ... lesen müsst man halt können -_-
dann war ich noch glatt der meinung, dass der 10%-rabattcode irgendwann nachher beim "zur kassa" kommen wird. 

--> aber nach dem warenkorb gibts kein code-feld mehr ..... da ich ja so ein grenzenloses genie bin  :Rolleyes: , hab ich den code in die "zusätzlichen informationen zur bestellung" geschrieben  :Rolleyes:  :Redface:  ... einstein lässt grüßen  :Hi:  :Weep:  :Wall: 

endeffekt der ganzen aktion ... 60€ rabatt sind weg .... bääääämm  :Frown:  :Mad: 

PS: gegen blödheit is halt noch kein graut gwachsen ... aber ein pudding :Rolleyes: 
_
die paula ist ne kuh, 
die macht nicht einfach muh, 
die macht nen pudding der hat flecken
die kannst du löffeln und auch schmecken  XD 
....... bah ich HASSE die werbung so!_ :Spam: 

*auszuckundfrustriertaufdentischhau*  :Wall:  :Wall Bash:  :Bawling: 


---> meiner meinung nach wird BOS auch nur ein paar verschiedene "tunings" haben, die federhärte anpassen und vllt noch eine "annähernde" voreinstellung machen. ein komplettes abwerktuning kann ich ma kaum vorstellen, ich glaub die würden sonst hinten und vorn nimma zurecht kommen ...... (hab aber schon von manchen leuten gehört, die felsenfest davon überzeugt sind, dass BOS ein MP-like tuning für einen machen und dass deshalb der mehrpreis gerechtfertigt sei ..... denk aber dass das totaler schwachsinn ist)

lg, stefan

----------


## BATMAN

BOS hat wie schon geschrieben ein paar Tunings die sie anbieten.
Hersteller können für Ihre Rahmen nen spezielles Tuning ordern. Morewood Makulu zum Beispiel.

Dennoch ist der Stoy zumindest laut Dirt der Dämpfer der am nähesten an den Double Barrel rankommt, welcher laut deren Auffassung der momentan beste Dämpfer ist.

In dem Dämpfer ist auch nix besonderes drinn. Einfach nur ordentlich konstruiert und abgestimmt.

Die Setups scheinen aber gut gewählt worden zu sein, da sehr viele Leute mit dem Dämpfer äußerst zufrieden sind.
Ist halt nen Kleinserienprodukt und daher teuer.

Schreib doch einfach an CRC, dass Du den Gutscheincode vergessen hast  :Confused:

----------


## BergabHeizer

Fahr jetzt selber seit 2 wochen einen Stoy und muss sagen er geht von weitem besser wie der getunte Motopitkan revox den ich vorher drin hatte (aufs session 10) angepasst, der revox kam bei vielen aufeinander folgenden Schlägen einfach nicht mehr hinter her im gegensatz zum stoy. Fahre im moment noch das Grundsetup vom Stoy da ich bisher noch nicht im bikepark war und ihn noch nicht ausgiebig testen bzw. das setup noch ein bisschen verändern.
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das es zwar grundshimstacks von Bos gibt diese jedoch noch auf das Rad angepasst werden falls das übersetzungsverhältnis genau zwischen zwei stages fällt.

wie auch immer der bos ist bisher der beste dämpfer den ich gefahren hab.
gruss
bgh

----------


## muzzLe

> Schreib doch einfach an CRC, dass Du den Gutscheincode vergessen hast


hab ich eh :S ... dass ich ihn halt in das falsche feld eingetragen habe ... bin gespannt, weil in der mail steht leider, dass man für bestehende bestellungen den code nicht mehr aktivieren kann  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

wenn die mir trotzdem eine rücküberweisung machen, oder anbieten, um ~ den wert andere artikel mitzubestellen, dann würd ich mein leben lang nur noch bei CRC kaufen  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

> Fahr jetzt selber seit 2 wochen einen Stoy und muss sagen er geht von weitem besser wie der getunte Motopitkan revox den ich vorher drin hatte (aufs session 10) angepasst, der revox kam bei vielen aufeinander folgenden Schlägen einfach nicht mehr hinter her im gegensatz zum stoy.


Zugstufe falsch eingestellt?

----------


## Cru Jones

> Hersteller können für Ihre Rahmen nen spezielles Tuning ordern. Morewood Makulu zum Beispiel.


Fox bietet das auch an, nur machen die keine grosses Tamtam darum.

----------


## BergabHeizer

> Zugstufe falsch eingestellt?


fast komplett offen gewesen

----------


## BATMAN

> Fox bietet das auch an, nur machen die keine grosses Tamtam darum.


Wollt nur klar machen, dass das jeder Hersteller selber in der Hand hat und man mehr Möglichkeiten hat, als nur die Federhärte zu wählen

Scheinbar gibts wohl bald nen Stoy air
www.bosmtb.com/imajes/div/StoyAir.jpg

----------


## dh-noob

wow... das gefällt mir sehr gut. zwar ein rahmen, der keine zukunft hat, aber mir schönen federelementen und fabrlich auch sehr cool!

----------


## Phill

also meines is gans kalr das yeti 303  :Big Grin:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ich will diesen rahmen! 
www.xxfreshxx.de/bike/lifeline2.jpg
mit schwarzer boxxer, cfk kefü und ohne den hässlichen schutz am hinterbau ginge es auch als ganzes traumbike durch.

----------


## LePierre

ich finde generell dass vieles was rahmentechnisch zur zeit auf den markt geschmissen wird echt traumhaft ist!

haett ich geld wuerde ich ja zulangen. aber genau deswegen sind es ja traumbikes, damit man weiterhin davon traeumen kann  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm. die auswahl an tollen rädern wird immer größer ja.

aber ich bin immernoch feind von so massen rädern.

worauf ich mal noch bock hätte:

- yeti 303 DH für ne woche oder so mal.
- Santa Cruz V10 von Peaty allerdings eher so 2008er-2009er modell.
- Intense 951 reizt mich irgendwie aber wird leider genauso gehypert wie das sunday damals.

- Propain Bikes kp wie des modell heißt... das was die bruchpiloten halt fahrn...

ansonsten bleib ich gern Zumbi treu. Sind erstklassige Räder.

----------


## LePierre

> - Propain Bikes kp wie des modell heißt...


die ham sow feine raeder!!

www.propain-bikes.com/dhrace

hmmmm leckerlie!

----------


## Red

Hab's mir in Morgins beim Bikewaschen anschauen können, ist auf jeden Fall interessant.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ein traum is in erfüllung gangen  :Smile:    fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view...comment-359761

----------


## Marvin Tille

Das gefällt mir noch mehr als das Tote  :Cool: 
Glückwunsch, endlich darfst du deine Signatur wieder ändern  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sebbo

is jetzt net das übelste dh bike aber finds irgendwie geil

www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessi...bb4ac5026943b1

Farbe weiß net wies in echt ausschaut aber auf dem bild geil

----------


## Erwin

> ein traum is in erfüllung gangen 
> 
> 
> fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view...comment-359761



Schöner Vorbau  :Big Grin:

----------


## Reini

> ein traum is in erfüllung gangen 
> 
> 
> fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view...comment-359761


Mir gefällt das schwarze ned so. Mir hat der ganz grüne besser gefallen ...

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Schöner Vorbau


Danke Erwin  :Smile: 


aber ich find ihn doch recht hoch irgendwie.

der _tom_ hat jetzt den langen straitline, der soll ja etwas tiefer sein. mal ausprobiern.

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich finds ganz gut :-).

Und nexte woche ist zu 90 % meins auch Fertig  :Smile:

----------


## Victor96

Spezialiced Enduro 
Kraftstoff Evo 1
Comentrial Suptreme Dh

----------


## Laubfrosch

das san höchstens leihräder. aber kane traumräder  :Lol:

----------


## Loki

ein traumbike ist derzeit das "tollwut stonedigger"...

denke aber wohl, das bis auf prototypen nix aufm markt zu sein scheint.

fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...4cabe053_o.jpg

----------


## Doms

pervers! würde mir auch gefallen....

----------


## Loki

hab den "vorgänger" davon im keller stehen, des stonedigger ist allerdings nen prototyp für centurion gewesen. die wollten den nicht, weil man ja im dh-bereich keine asche verdienen kann. also wollten die das teil über troeger engineering vertreiben. anscheinend jedoch reanimieren die doch die marke tollwut wieder.

----------


## LePierre

> Spezialiced Enduro 
> Kraftstoff Evo 1
> Comentrial Suptreme Dh


das kannst du nicht ernst meinen ?




> Comentrial Suptreme Dh


 traumbike haben und nichtmal richtig schreiben koennen ? achso bist ja erst 13... traumraeder sinds wirklich nicht, aber schlecht auch nicht. zum commencal supreme wuerd ich mich auch noch ueberreden lassen

----------


## stephan-

Beachtet doch mal das Alter von ihm.. mit 13 hat man völlig andere Träume als mit 20. Und ist doch gut, wenn er diese Räder als Traum hat, dann kann er sich den Traum in einigen Jahren erfüllen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Judge

Moin,
also meine Traumbikes sin:
santa Cruz V10(genauso wies da is)
mos.futurenet.com/bikeradar/i...ire-480-90.jpg
,das Honda RN 1(leider nicht zu kaufen)
www.maxrev.de/files/2007/06/honda_rn01.jpg
,un natürlich mein Cannondale Judge
www.sponsoree.com/files/u0000...0000159386.jpg

----------


## Marvin Tille

nen "Banshee Legend MK1" vorzugsweise mit Dorado und ich währe zufrieden  :Cool: 

Mein aktuelles ist aber auch sahnig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Judge

> hab den "vorgänger" davon im keller stehen, des stonedigger ist allerdings nen prototyp für centurion gewesen. die wollten den nicht, weil man ja im dh-bereich keine asche verdienen kann. also wollten die das teil über troeger engineering vertreiben. anscheinend jedoch reanimieren die doch die marke tollwut wieder.


sa ma verkaufste dat ??

----------


## Laubfrosch

auf ebay.uk.co is zZt n ersatzradel von bryceland drin. schaut geil aus.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

genau genommen ebay.co.uk  :Wink: ...schaut echt geil aus, aber iwie würd ich ned mitm team radl von einem pro herumfahrn wolln. geht natürlich 1a, aber das is für mich so immitation.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ah ich depp. ich dacht ma scho des schaut so komisch aus...

----------


## 666riding

weis irgendwer schon liefertermine fürs neue turner dhr mit dw-link??
greetz

----------


## DasMatti

Ich glaub ich hab was von März gehört oder so....aber das wird sich warscheinlich noch mal verschieben

----------


## Loki

> sa ma verkaufste dat ??


kommt auf den preis an. aber glaub mir, das willste beim besten willen nicht zahlen!

----------


## Tyrolens

> weis irgendwer schon liefertermine fürs neue turner dhr mit dw-link??
> greetz



Wurde auf Sommer verschoben, weil der Prototyp noch mal nachgebessert werden muss. Dem hat's scheinbar die Lagersitze geweitet.


Gruß,

Thomas

----------


## Judge

> kommt auf den preis an. aber glaub mir, das willste beim besten willen nicht zahlen!


wie viel????????
das neue von tollwut soll ja 4500 der rahmen kosten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Loki

> wie viel????????
> das neue von tollwut soll ja 4500 der rahmen kosten


jo, gibste das für meinen ladyshapa??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Judge

> jo, gibste das für meinen ladyshapa??

 was will ich denn damit ic´h dacht es geht um den stonedigger

----------


## Loki

hab ich nicht so verstanden...

stonedigger kannst doch bestellen.

----------


## Judge

> hab ich nicht so verstanden... 
stonedigger kannst doch bestellen.

 wo denn ???

----------


## Marvin Tille

Schreib mal eine Mail an Tollwut, da solltest du es direkt bekommen  :Wink:

----------


## Loki

laut aussage von herrn troeger ist der 3te rahmen schon bestellt worden...

----------


## Judge

toll der kostet ja nur 4500 euro
weis aber jemand wie viel die kiste wiegt ???
kann man den überhaupt schon kaufen    das ist doch noch n prototyp

----------


## Judge

Auf der Eurobike 2006
wurde das Ergebnis der Öffentlichkeit mit großem Interesse vorgestellt. Leider wollte Centurion seinen Cross - Country - Wurzeln treu bleiben und sah in ihrem Produktsegment keine Möglichkeit für ein Downhill-Bike. Daher bewähren sich bislang nur zwei Prototypen auf den Race-Tracks. 


das steht auf der seite von troeger engineering    heist das das es nur 2 centurions  gibt ???

----------


## Loki

judge, habe in einem anderen thread hier das alles schon erörtert. zudem sollte die seite von troeger engineering reichhaltig genug sein. ansonsten schreib die mal an, habe auch ne antwort auf einige fragen bekommen. die beissen doch net  :Wink:

----------


## fipu

So, jetzt wirds mal krass!!

Einige echte Traumräder!!! 
www.cycleworks.ch/index.php?o...d=46&Itemid=55

----------


## Brody

> So, jetzt wirds mal krass!!
> 
> Einige echte Traumräder!!! 
> www.cycleworks.ch/index.php?o...d=46&Itemid=55


sehr fein!
hab bei mir im keller auch noch ein 82er stumpjumper stehn, in grün-pink :Lol: 

mfg

----------


## LePierre

omg... der tag ist gelaufen. die 3 geilsten bikes auf 3qm und einem bild. sehr pornoes. ich weiss einfach nicht wie ich es in worte fassen soll. ich moechte heulen und lachen gleichzeitig. eine welle von gefuehlen ueberschweift meinen koerper. ich breche in schweiss aus. das leben hat jetzt wieder einen sinn...

frohen mutes werde ich euch dieses bild praesentieren, am liebsten auf einem silbernen teller.

atmet tief durch, oeffnet eure augen und lasst euer gemuet mit freude ueber diesen anblick erheitern.  :Yes:

----------


## pAz

da kann ich fast nur zustimmen.
no. 3 is the best

----------


## dolcho

jaja die Hormone bei euch Burschen spielen wieder verrückt...
wenn mir jetzt mal einer sagt, was das unterste überhaupt für ein Rad ist.

außerdem kann ich die alten Boxxer Gabeln inzwischen echt nicht mehr sehen...
ist ja inzwischen wirklich ne allerweltsgabel  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

empire aus UK

----------


## pAz

ein sehr feines exemplar auf der eurobike:

https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-al..._0140.JPG.html

man beachte gabelbrücke,bremshebel etc. (bilder vor und zurück klicken)

bei uns noch kaum zu sehen das bike,in morzine sahen wir genug bei den engländern...

----------


## dolcho

lieber das "orginal" BB7 als ne kopie im Honda Look  :Wink:

----------


## fipu

In Bellwald konnte man die Dinger probefahren. 
So für mein Niveau fuhren die sich sehr angenehm.

----------


## Red

> ich moechte heulen und lachen gleichzeitig. eine welle von gefuehlen ueberschweift meinen koerper. ich breche in schweiss aus.


Orgasmus?

----------


## UiUiUiUi

langweilig...  :Wink:

----------


## Judge

fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...IMG_2292.JPG?0
enfach geil

----------


## pippo94

> fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...IMG_2292.JPG?0
> enfach geil


Darüber lässt sich streiten...

Meine Traumbikes:

Zonenschein Zypher(habe ich bald :Big Grin: )

Tollwut Stonedigger DH

Morewood Makulu

Banshee Legend

.
.
.


mfg pippo

----------


## Flo(w)rider

> fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...IMG_2292.JPG?0
> enfach geil


machst an spaß?

..

----------


## muzzLe

> fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...IMG_2292.JPG?0
> enfach geil


..... supa .....

na begeistert mich ehrlichgsagt nicht so wirklich .. überhaupt die 2 luftdämpfer .. naja.


meine faves sind morewood makulu, spec demo 2010 und das emipre  :Smile:

----------


## wuschi

das -> dirtmountainbike.com/uncatego...l-package.html
aber irgendwie haben die scheinbar kein interesse daran das ding zu verkaufen weils auf der homepage nicht mal erwähnt wird.

----------


## DarkSecret

Ich hab ein Video wo es gefahren wird ;-)

Edit: bzw ich hatte mal ein in Pinkbike under den Favo...

----------


## klana_radikala

> das -> dirtmountainbike.com/uncatego...l-package.html
> aber irgendwie haben die scheinbar kein interesse daran das ding zu verkaufen weils auf der homepage nicht mal erwähnt wird.


wenn dir das anlenksystem gefällt geh zu alutech oder votec, finds jetzt nich so außergewöhnlich (was nicht heißt dass es mir nicht gefällt)

mich würd n lapierre, ancilotti, keiler oder was in die reichtung reizen

----------


## klana_radikala

> ein sehr feines exemplar auf der eurobike:
> 
> https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-al..._0140.JPG.html
> 
> man beachte gabelbrücke,bremshebel etc. (bilder vor und zurück klicken)
> 
> bei uns noch kaum zu sehen das bike,in morzine sahen wir genug bei den engländern...


sry für doppel post, aber das is einfach welt

----------


## wuschi

> wenn dir das anlenksystem gefällt geh zu alutech oder votec, finds jetzt nich so außergewöhnlich (was nicht heißt dass es mir nicht gefällt)
> 
> mich würd n lapierre, ancilotti, keiler oder was in die reichtung reizen


naja das umlenksystem ist schon anders als bei den üblichen bikes. der untere link ist sehr lang und hoch gelagert. deshalb wird auch die umlenkrolle benötigt um nicht zuviel pedalrückschlag zu haben. außerdem ist das fahrwerk ab werk vollständig getunt und eingestellt. aber weder alutech noch lapierreund schon garnicht das k9industries (2500£ für rahmen mit vivid) liegen derzeit in meinem preisbereich...  :Big Grin:

----------


## pippo94

Aja das Empire hab ich vergessen!!
Sieht wirklich Hammermäßig aus :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




mfg pippo

----------


## Sethimus

> wenn dir das anlenksystem gefällt geh zu alutech oder votec, finds jetzt nich so außergewöhnlich (was nicht heißt dass es mir nicht gefällt)
> 
> mich würd n lapierre, ancilotti, keiler oder was in die reichtung reizen


evtl. beim naechsten mal genauer hinschauen bub...

----------


## xerox

[b] EVIL REVOLT [b]Foto vom SEAOTTER

----------


## da Steff

Specialized Demo 8 2010, Hügel Sammy Edition...


and still Specialized Demo 7 II 2007....

----------

